
Abstract class definition generation via category equations - kummappp
https://github.com/kummahiih/python-domain-equations
======
kummappp
Related stuff has been here earlier (
[https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2018/03/26/seven-
sketch...](https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2018/03/26/seven-sketches-in-
compositionality/) and [https://bartoszmilewski.com/2014/10/28/category-
theory-for-p...](https://bartoszmilewski.com/2014/10/28/category-theory-for-
programmers-the-preface/) ). I wanted also invest some of my time with the
subject and tried to make a library which is easy to understand and take into
use. Any ideas how to make this on some other imperative language? ( C# +
roslyn comes into my mind at least)

